# Mit JSTL Rückgabe von Bean Methode ausgeben



## gl4diac (16. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

in meiner kleinen Webanwendungen findet die Ausgabe mit JSTL statt und Anfragen werden über Servlets verarbeitet.

Ich möchte jetzt das auf meiner jsp Seite ein Menü abhängig von den Berechtigungen des Benutzers generiert wird.

Ich habe mir vorgestellt das eine Methode einer Java Klasse mir eine Collection liefert wo die entsprechenden Links abhängig von den Berechtigungen geliefert wird. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich mit JSTL auf so eine Methode zugreifen und den Rückgabewert verarbeiten kann.

Die Methode zu schreiben ist nicht das Problem, sondern nur der Zugriff darauf.

Mir schwebt da so etwas vor wie:


```
<div id="menu">
    <ul class="navigation">
      <c:forEach items="${Menu.getMenuEntries}" var="link">
      [*] <c:out value="${link}"/>
      </c:forEach>
    [/list]
</div>
```

Weiß jemand wie ich das umsetze oder geht das nur in Verbindung mit Scriptlets (was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte)?

Gruß,

gl4diac


----------



## Rydl (16. Mai 2008)

du packst in deinem servlet in der onGet oder onPost methode die gewünschten inhalte in deine liste und diese liste gibst du an deine jsp weiter. 
einfach request.setattribute("rechteliste", dieliste); und in der jsp per ${requestScope.dieliste} als items property übergeben.


----------



## Rydl (16. Mai 2008)

ps: scriptlets sind evil!


----------



## gl4diac (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

ich habe den Aufruf der Funktion mit in das Login Servlet gepackt. 
Über das request Objekt sind die Daten aber nicht dauerhaft vorhanden.

Ich könnte die Liste natürlich in die Session packen, aber wenn sich die Berechtigungen ändern ist es optisch erst nach erneutem Login sichtbar. Wäre für mich jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber ist das ne gute Umsetzung?


Gruß,

gl4diac


----------

